# Repower Question



## Jon VanSchoick (May 10, 2019)

I have been gifted a new 3 phase 5hp dust collector, probably way overkill for my needs. 
Problem is I need to replace motor with single phase,
I have found cheap, import general duty motors that may work, 56 c-face mount, thinking going with 3hp
I'm trying to decide if I should replace motor or go with vfd convertor
Any advice is much appreciated


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

It would depend on my relationship to the gift giver, but I would be first inclined to sell it and buy one more in keeping with my needs. Or seek an exchange if you know where the gift giver got it (and with their concurrence if needed). The gift giver appears to be a very generous person. Perhaps they didn't fully understand your needs and limitations and would fully agree with the exchange.


----------



## Jon VanSchoick (May 10, 2019)

Yes, I thought same, it was awesome he did this, but I have a little Jet dust collector that for the most part is all I need, but the one he gave a nice piece, and just to hook up to a table saw and occasional planing is a bit overkill.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you go with the VFD it would make it simpler to rewire the motor to 230 volts. The unit would perform better with the 5 hp motor than a 3hp. and would be cheaper than a new motor.


----------



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

@Jon VanSchoick 

it is great find but as others have said too much cost for the use. ie change the motor to a single phase 5hp.
you can just go to a small motor with a lot of other changes.it has to be total inclosed motor about $500 and it has tobe set up vertical use.









it is new based on the date on the motor. the problem is the hp does not match standards. a motor use three phase at 3hp at 230 volts should be 9.6 amps and at 5hp should be 15.2 also not rated for VFD use since it is a two pole. see above. also for others here the link to convert hp to power kw / amps AMP DRAW BASED ON HORSEPOWER

can not read name plate. it should have air flow design info and or at least name and model number.









it looks like it has two 5" or 6" inlets best guess at 600 cfm









for a small shop it is very large system.

also it seems like it is better than others base on it is made in Taiwan


good luck on your choice


----------

